# anyone ever failed a grade due to IBS?



## 15240 (Nov 29, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone was ever failed because they have missed so much time from school due to IBS.When I was in 9th grade I was an C student and my IBS got as bad as it ever had and I landed myself in the hospital. They said they were very surprised I had not done any serious damage to myself and said within a few days I would of probably been dead if I had not came in. I was so bad off I mean I went from a flat stomach to looking 8 months pregnant, I could not eat, sleep, I could not even bend or lay down and I was throwing up.I had been in the hospital for only a few days but out of school for about a month, my mom called up the school and explained what had happened to them and yet they still failed me and I had to repeat the 9th grade again, it just pissed me off so bad I mean did they want me to come sit in school while I was in so much pain and dying?My mom explained to the school what had happened after I got out of the hospital, before that she did not even no I was so bad off, I had been keeping it a secret and the only reason she found out is because she told her friend who also has what I have about what I was going threw and her friend told her what was really going on and then my mom confronted me and I told her I had been like this for several months and showed her my stomach, she freaked and rushed me to the emergency room. If it had not been for my moms friend I would probably be dead right now.It just really angers me how I could be dying and them fail me for missing a month of school yet tell me why they let all these pregnant teenagers have 6 weeks off school when they have their babies? I have a 2 year old and had a C-section, not even 2 weeks later I was totally fine. It does not take no damn 6 weeks to recover from having a baby.


----------



## 16497 (Nov 14, 2006)

My son came close to failing 7th grade. He missed most of the last half of the year. We were very fortunate because his teacher's wife also has IBS and was familiar with the problem. The teacher allowed my son to pass the grade based on the state test scores.This year in 8th grade, my son was absent so much that I put him in independent study. He is doing much better, mainly because there is no longer the pressure he felt when he was attending regular school. Both of us would stress out whenever he got sick. And his specialist told me that added stress would only make the IBS worse.Now, he does his work at home and it doesn't matter if he spends half of the morning in the bathroom. He does complain that he misses his friends and that he is bored at home, but his education has not been so interrupted.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Yeah I can relate to this, in 10th grade, no one was understanding about my problem, and i ended up failing 7 out of 8 classes. I would probably be failing right now if it wasn't for Home Instructions.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Lost two years of post-16 A-level education (pre-university) to IBS.Just glad I now am getting better and better thanks to Ondansetron and some divine intervention.At least as a mature student (19+ in UK) I can do the college bit in a year rather than two through the "Access to Higher Education" route now. I really want to get onto my Pharmacy degree (M.Pharm) so wouldn't want to have to do another two years first.I'm currently twiddling my thumbs waiting; still at least I know I will be well enough when the time comes.mr_colt


----------



## 17932 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm shocked by this! I'm a teacher, and these sorts of things should not be happening to students! If you attend an American public school and you have been diagnosed with IBS or any chronic illness you should have the school classify you as special education student so you cannot be failed due to illness. Student with chronic physical and mental illness(es) qualify under the 1997 IEDA law. If you can't get them to take IBS seriously, then go the anxiety/depression route. The school may not tell you about this because special ed students are a whole lot more work (and paperwork) than "regular" students, but you need the protection a special education label will bring. Teachers CANNOT fail students with special education labels if their performance is lowered becasue of the disability. Don't be afraid that others will find out, it is strictly confidential. You should not need to go into a special education class or school, most schools will leave you in a "normal" class which we call "mainstreaming." You just need that special ed label to protect you. Please think about this and have your parents contact the teacher, and if he/she doesn't get the paperwork rolling, have your parents call a guidence counselor and/or principal.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Shame the UK isn't so forward thinking,Unless they can claim a fat pile of cash from the Government, they are not interested and it can take about 3 years to get "statemented" so you are entitled.The LEA will provide alternate provision but you have to be almost bed-ridden to get it.I was statemented for handwriting difficulties for most of my school life but never got my 7.5 hrs per week support, despite the fact that the school were getting the cash for it.If it hadn't been for the threat of legal action, I could have failed all my exams as they wouldn't give me a scribe to which I was entitled to.mr_colt


----------



## 22633 (Dec 17, 2006)

I came very close to failing my web development/business programming course because of sick days. I tried to make it to an exam but I honestly felt like I was gonna pass out on the way there, so I called in and explained exactly how I was feeling. With the help of doctors' notes and extra home assignments, I ended up passing the course, but it was a 15-month struggle for sure.







Sad, because I know I would have enjoyed the classes a lot more if only I'd felt physically okay.


----------



## 20956 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am in WV. My son is now 17 and a Junior in HS. He suffers with IBS and missing school, thank goodness we have had good relationships with teachers and administration all through elem. and middle school and he didn't fail. It seemed to be more of a problem last year because of strict bathroom rules. You could only have so many bathroom passes in one day, and if you went over you had to serve D-Hall. Nick, my son would call home for me to come get him and it started becoming a problem and regular. He finally told me about the bathroom rules. My sister recommended I have an IEP (individualized education plan) done for him. I did and it has helped tremendously. His Dr. wrote an excuse and diagnoses of IBS. Now his plan says he can go to the bathroom as needed. He had a lot of stress on him because of being a quarterback on his football team. His nerves were terrible at first. He handles it better now, but still has trouble with missing morning classes because thats mostly when he is sick. I'm worried because next semester he has Honors English in the morning and the teacher is really hard and expects a lot. I'm hoping he does okay. He told me he will have to be anorexic and not eat next semester. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

I never "failed" a grade due to IBS. However, my first year in college it was very difficult for me to study as well as socialize with peers because of IBS. Thus, I ended up with bad grades (which consequently messed up my GPA and have caused me to spend the next two years trying to make up for) and no one to talk to about the things I was going through. Fact is I didn't even know I had IBS until the summer between my second and third year in college! So while I never failed anything because of IBS, it has seriously impacted my "college experience", as well as where I'm going to go in the future (in terms of what career field).


----------



## 19861 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have never failed a grade but I have failed subjects. I'm 19 years old, a freshman in college. I've had IBS for 2 years now. It's been extremely hard to deal with it...just like "my own survivor" stated. My GPA is constantly being affected. I myself wonder sometimes if I'll make academically. Just keep your head up high. Try your best. No matter what happens, if you try your best with dealing with your grades, you'll feel better about yourself..i know i do.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

trust me..i know its difficult. I developed ibs wheni was in the fifth grade and it wasnt as bad. and in high school, i was a straight A student. I took honors courses, too. wehn i got to college, my ibs was horrible. the first year, i did manage to get a bt average. adn then my ibs hit me hard, and i was on probation. the disability office didnt even dismiss my problem as a disability and i went to see the doctor and he prescribed me antidepressants, saying that it was "all in my head." well, i graduated. i did it. So, if i can do it, you can do it. i was struggling going to school every morning (and i live 10 minutes away from my college). i had to stop by the gas station bathrooms every freakin day, and id leave class early. it sucks but hey, what can you do?


----------

